# Red Alert 3 Beta [Sammelthread]



## holzkreuz (2. August 2008)

So ich bin mal so frei und erstelle hier einen Sammelthread über die Red Alert 3 Beta.

Hier kann alles über die Red Alert 3 Beta hinein u.a.

-Bugs
-Maps
-Rassen
-Balancing
-Grafik
-Gameplay
-Eco
-Mikromanagement

etc.

Wer spielt sie?

Also ich hab heute meinen Key bekommen *freu


----------



## Potman (2. August 2008)

Woher bekommt man nen Betakey für das Game ????


----------



## Malkav85 (2. August 2008)

Servus,

hab seit heut auch mal C&C Red Alert 3 gespielt und muss sagen: Das Spiel rockt schon ^^

Positiv:


Grafik (gute Effekte, schöne Übersicht)
Einheitenvielfalt
Technologiebaum
Vielfältigkeit der Einheitenfähigkeiten

Negativ:


Internetlaggs
Grafik (zu Comikhaft)
Menü (sieht aus wie bei GTA 3 -.-)
Balancing noch nicht ausgereift

Ansonsten macht es sehr viel Spaß. Man kann im Moment zwar nur gegen andere im Internet spielen, aber dort tummeln sich viele Leute, sodass es an Spielen nicht mangelt.

@potman: Den Key bekommt man, wenn man sich das Add On "Kanes Rache" für Tiberian Wars gekauft hat


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

Also ich hab Kane's Rache gekauft. Ich hab meinen Beta Key auch online registriert. Ich hab aber noch keine Email mit Downloadlink oder ähnlichem bekommen...

Edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass 10.000 Accounts freigeschaltet wurden. Sboald Patch 1.2 gut funktioniert sollen angeblich weitere 10.000 Freischaltungen verschickt werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann dabei bin.


Ist die Spielzeit der Beta eigentlich irgendwie begrenzt oder kann man die ewig installiert lassen und spielen ?


----------



## holzkreuz (2. August 2008)

Ähm zeitliche Begrenzung wird es wohl geben...
Ist ja nur eine Beta.

Nuja, ich nehm mal an es kommt drauf an wie schnell du dich registriert hast und wann du das Spiel gekauft hast...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2008)

Key bisher nicht bekommen - warte mal weiter ...


----------



## holzkreuz (2. August 2008)

So hab es vorhin auch mal kurz testen können.

Hier mal mein Fazit nachdem kurzen Spiel:

+Positiv
*Nette Grafik (Umwelt)
*Viele neue und auch alte Einheiten
*Menüführung ist Übersichtlich
*Endlich wieder See Einheiten
*Man kann alles aufm Wasser bauen
*Ingeneure rudern übers Wasser
*Specials wie in CoH die aber keine Resourcen kosten

-Negativ
*Kindisch bunte Grafik
*Einheiten wirken unbeweglich
*Einheiten wirken sehr unrealistisch
*Sprachausgabe schlecht
*Bauradius zu erweitern ist umständlich
*Resourcenbeschaffung ist komisch
*Irritierend wenn ein Gebäude gebaut wird, wird oben im Build Menü schon die Sparte angezeigt
*Empire ist overpowered ala Scrin
*Einige Spezialfähigeiten der Einheiten sind fürn A****
*Langsamer Spielaufbau und Ablauf

Naja, werde die Beta zwar weiterhin spielen, aber kaufen fällt für mich flach.


----------



## xTc (2. August 2008)

Kann jemand mal ein paar Screeny's posten?

Hab mich angemeldet aber auch noch keine Mail bekommen. 


Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2008)

Key ist da - nun werde ich wohl heute mal reinschauen...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. August 2008)

Läuft die Beta nur im Online-Multiplayer oder sind auch Skirmish Matches möglich ?


----------



## Malkav85 (3. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *Kann jemand mal ein paar Screeny's posten*?
> 
> Hab mich angemeldet aber auch noch keine Mail bekommen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl ^^ Sind leider nur Fotos und keine Screens, denn ich hab kein Fraps drauf, oder sonstiges 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Läuft die Beta nur im Online-Multiplayer oder sind auch Skirmish Matches möglich ?


 
Leider nur Online Match -.-


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2008)

Ja das sieht mir auch etwas zu sehr nach Comic Grafik aus...


----------



## Brzeczek (3. August 2008)

Ich kann nirgendwo Joinen


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Ich werde wohl auf die Verkaufsbeta warten müssen, hab keinen Key bekommen


----------



## xTc (3. August 2008)

@ MalkavianChild85:

Vielen Dank! Das schaut schon echt klasse aus. 

Ich als C&C-Fan freue mich schon auf den neuen Teil. Leider habe ich keinen Key bekommen, trotz Anmeldung.

Hoffentlich bin ich beim nächsten Schwung mit dabei.


Gruß


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. August 2008)

So, gestern nen Key bekommen, heute installiert ...

Jetzt sagt mir das Game andauernd invalid Password ?!

Ich hab das Passwort genommen, welches ich über den [Register] Button im Spiel auf der Webseite von EA angegeben hatte.

Accound (Email) habe ich die Mail eingetragen, mit welcher ich mich bei EA registriert hatte, Passwort ebenso. "EA ID" habe ich über die Webseite erstellt und den selben Namen im Spiel eingegeben unter Online ID.

Wo ist jetzt der Wurm drin ?!


----------



## holzkreuz (6. August 2008)

Ähm du hättest auch ganz einfach den Account von Kanes Rache verwenden können.

So gings bei mir...
Einfach davon die Daten eingeben und auf log in


----------



## mad-onion (7. August 2008)

Also ich habe eben die Mail mit dem Key bekommen, bin jetzt noch in der Warteschlange zum Download bei Fileplanet. 
Mal sehen, wie sich das Game in 1280x1024 spielt (mehr geht bei mir leider nicht).
Meinen Infos zufolge wird es wohl schwer sein, den Techtree zu erklimmen, da man als noob von Pros in wenigen Minuten platt gemacht wird... naja, mal sehen

An alle, die bereits einen Betakey habe oder ihn demnächst bekommen und in nem Game einfach erstmal die Einheiten und ihre Fähigkeiten erforschen wollen einen Vorschlag:

Lasst uns eine kleine Gruppe bilden, die sich über z.B. Gamevoice oder Skype verständigt.
Sobald ann mehrere aus dieser Gruppe online sind, kann man sich zu einem Game verabreden und in Ruhe testen, ohne gleich platt gemacht zu werden....

Wer Ahnung von der Materie hat und so ne Gruppe einrichten kann, der möge sich hier melden.
Alle die gerne in die Gruppe möchten, bitte auch hier melden.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2008)

Kann das gerne machen. Spiel hosten und PW dann vergeben.

Leider hab ich im Moment kein Skype ^^ Aber im ICQ bin ich immer erreichbar. 

@mad: Du hast recht...die Pros lassen einem keine Chance -.- das trübt meist den Spielspaß, besonders, wenn man nur testen will.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2008)

Hab hier noch ein paar Screens mit "Fraps" gemacht 

Sie zeigen Ingame Sequenzen, das Menü und einige Gebäude und Einheiten.

Bei den gezeigten Szenen handelt es sich um mein Spiel "Sowjet vs. Sowjet" gegen einen Israeli. Sehr netter Gesprächspartner und fairer Spieler 

Auflösung: 1280x1024, 4x AA, Details "High"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

Na ich weiß nicht, diese Kitschige Grafik sagt mit überhaupt nicht zu...
Das beste ist für mich immer noch der Soundtrack im Menü


----------



## grubsnek (8. August 2008)

holzkreuz schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, diese Kitschige Grafik sagt mit überhaupt nicht zu...



Ja so gehts mir momentan auch grad...


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

Ich finde das Spiel einfach nur genial. Online macht das richtig derbe Spaß, die Grafik ist absolut in Ordnung und sieht für mich richtig klasse aus. Das Spiel läuft auch mit 16x AF, 16x AA und T-AA in 1680x1050 super flüssig.

Da es Beta ist gibt es noch einige Bugs, aber trotzdem läuft es schon ziemlich stabil. Leider stürzt das Spiel immer bei mir ab wenn ich gewinne, ich hab noch nie gesehen was dann passiert. Wenn ich verliere läuft das Spiel normal weiter.

Auch sind mir einige Funktion gewisser Superwaffen noch nicht ganz klar.

Ich finde auch das Amerika ziemlich stark ist und die Sowjets mit am schwächsten. Mir kommt es so vor als wenn man bei den Sowjets ziemlich schwer an Geld kommt. Mit Amerika hab ich deutlich mehr Geld zur Verfügung.

Bei den Japanern finde ich die Kreuzer deutlich zu stark, wenn man davon zuhauf baut, hat man fast keine Chance mehr. Ich als Ammi wusste nicht was ich dagegen setzen sollte. Evtl. kann man da noch was mit Flugzeugen machen. Leider rammen die Schiffe von den Japanern einfach in meine Flotte und 50% sind schon somit zerstört.

Ansonsten coole Einheiten. Habe noch keine gefunden die keinen Sinn macht.

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2008)

mir sind die Dreadnoughts der Sowjets zu stark. Das mit dem Ressourcenmanagement hab ich auch schon mitbekommen...ist echt nervend.

Leider kann man nicht in Ruhe spielen, da die meisten Pros immer wieder rushen und einen somit schon nach nen paar Minuten killen -.-

Bei den Japanern find ich die Einheiten total dämlich ^^ Mir gefallen die Sowjets und Allies sehr gut. 

Die V4 und die Kirovs sind aber auch noch recht stark.


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

Die Dreadnoughts finde ich richtig geil, größter Nachteil ist das sie eine sehr langsame Schussfrequenz haben.

Man könnte sich ja zu nem Spielchen mit Passwort treffen und einfach mal ausprobieren. 

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2008)

Das wär ne gute Idee. Nur heute nicht mehr, sonst wird Frauchen böse


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

Kein Problem, ich bin da sehr flexibel. Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wann du dafür Zeit hast.

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2008)

Ich denk mal Morgen oder Montag


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

Morgen wäre perfekt, Montag geht es bei mir erst gegen Abend.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

Also - mal zur Info

Heisse ingame PCGH_TheWasp und bin (wenn ich da bin) im GERMAN1-Chat


----------



## EGThunder (10. August 2008)

Ok fein... das wird bestimmt ne coole Runde.

EG


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Hat wer heut abend Lust auf ein Testspiel?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir 2 mal eine halbe Stunde den A**** (ihr wisst schon) in der Lobby abgewartet - keiner von euch da
Nun hab ich halt wieder HG_L aufgemacht

@riedochs - definiere "heut abend"


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Jederzeit, nur um 7 muss ich nochmal zu miener Oma. Ich war die letzten 60 Minuten in German1


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jederzeit, nur um 7 muss ich nochmal zu miener Oma. Ich war die letzten 60 Minuten in German1


 
Nun - ich *bin* in der Lobby
- hab dir geschrieben
- hab dich angewhispert
- hab dich in die friendliste eingeladen

NADA Reaktion


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun - ich *bin* in der Lobby
> - hab dir geschrieben
> - hab dich angewhispert
> - hab dich in die friendliste eingeladen
> ...




Oh, ich war weg Marmelade einkochen.


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Wie kann ich dich zur Friendsliste adden?


----------



## CrankAcid (10. August 2008)

Hi Leute ich habe ein riesen großes problem.Also wenn ich RA3 Beta zocken will geht es ja noch,aber nach etwa 4 Min oder etwas länger kommt einfach ein exe fehler und das Spiel wird beendet,und mein Bildschirm wird einfach Schwarz und ich muss neu Starten.Mein System:

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual 5000+
2,60 Ghz ,2.00 GB Ram
Windows Xp
Eine Geforce 8600 GT und neu Treiber alles.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ich möchte endlich mal ein Spiel zu ende bringen.

Danke schon mal in voraus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. August 2008)

Weitere Screens und Erfahrungsberichte wären toll


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Eins kann ich schonmal sagen: Das Game ist ziemlich unausbalanciert


----------



## CrankAcid (10. August 2008)

Was soll ich noch so sagen,ja wenn es abstürzt kommt ja gleich exe fehler und danach sehe ich noch meine Desktop,aber habe plötzlich nur noch 6bit farben,und dann habe ich wie gesagt einen Schwarzen Bildschirm.
Erfahrung:So habe ich noch nie gehabt,aber bei Wic hatte ich ein ähnliches problem da bleibt das Spiel nach kürzer Zeit das Bild stehen,aber der Tön geht aber weiter.Möchtest du noch etwas wissen.Ich sage dir dann alles was du Wissen möchtets.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. August 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Weitere Screens und Erfahrungsberichte wären toll


 
*tztztz* das sagst du uns jetzt  Ich werd mich morgen gleich mal ransetzen und dir einen Bericht inkl. Screens zukommen lassen 

@bumble: du spielst Hellgate? Super  Will mal wieder mitn paar Leuten online zocken.


----------



## Scorp (10. August 2008)

So, *senfdazugeb*
Also:
1.Anmeldung zur Beta: einfach
2.Downloaden der Beta: mit Opera nicht möglich, musste Firefox installieren
3.Balance: unsausgereift, vorallem die Sowjet Zeppelinbomber sind zu stark
4.Grafik: ein Tick zu bunt, sonst ok
5.Sonstiges: Menüs sind mit CnC3 sehr ähnlich

Gesamteindruck: Spielbar, aber Mängel an Balance, außerdem sind Fähigkeiten der Einheiten zum Teil nicht ersichtlich


----------



## EGThunder (10. August 2008)

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen was von den Sowjets dieser Magnetstrahl bringen soll? Soweit ich das verstanden habe soll er Einheiten zerstören, aber wenn ich diese Superwaffe benutze passiert einfach nichts, außer das so nen gelber Strahl vom Himmel kommt.

Ist der nur für bestimmte Einheiten gedacht? Also bei diesen Fähigkeiten sind für mich noch so einige Fragen offen. Leider ist mein Englisch auch nicht das beste.

EG

Edit @ CrankAcid: Hast du auch den aktuellen Patch installiert? Den bekommst du über den Auto-Updater.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. August 2008)

@EG: Der soll Panzer hochziehen und dann ausm Himmel fallen lassen. Hat bei mir aber wunderbar funktioniert  

Können uns morgen Abend ja mal zum Testen treffen und nen kleines Preview schreiben?!


----------



## Driver (10. August 2008)

ahoi,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob man noch einen beta key bekommen kann?
welche systemanforderungen sind gegeben?

spielt jemand in 1920x1200 und kann mir sagen, mit welchen komponenten es flüssig läuft?


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

Betakeys waren bei der TW Addon dabei. Allerdings wird es jetzt nix mehr werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Können uns morgen Abend ja mal zum Testen treffen und nen kleines Preview schreiben?!


 
Je nachdem wann "abend" ist bin ich dabei

und 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @bumble: du spielst Hellgate? Super  Will mal wieder mitn paar Leuten online zocken.


 
Sischee dat


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> spielt jemand in 1920x1200 und kann mir sagen, mit welchen komponenten es flüssig läuft?


 
Ich habs in 1680x1050 ausprobiert und es lief teilweise flüssig mit 4x AA und 8xAF

Hab nen Q9450 @ 3,3ghz, 4GB ddr2 800, asus p5e und ne 8800gts (g92) @ 9800gtx niveau


----------



## Driver (11. August 2008)

vielen dank für eure rückmeldungen.

was sieht besser aus?

1680x1050 mit 4x aa/ 8x af oder
1920x1200 ohne aa/af

das ganze auf einem 28" tft mit nativer 1920er auföäsung.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

Noch ein paar Hellgate Zocker. Nett.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

mit 1920 kann ich leider nicht dienen ^^ hab nur nen 20" 

Aber selbst 1280x1024 ist noch ok. 1680x1050 ist halt noch ne Schippe besser, aber das werde ich in meinem Preview dann erläutern.


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Ich zock es in 1680x1050 mit 16x AF, 16x AA und T-AA Supersampling absolut flüssig.

Also bei mir hat der Strahl nix gebracht. *komisch*

Ich bin im Moment online (hier im Forum), also wär ne Runde drin. *g*

EG


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Ich musste gerade wieder feststellen das diese Japanischen Kreuzer viel zu stark sind. Selbst mit der Sowjetunion hatte ich keine Chance gegen diese Schiffe. Zumal die sich ständig selbst geheilt haben.

EG


----------



## CrankAcid (11. August 2008)

So ich glaube das Problem gefunden zu habe,es liegt an meinen Router,der kann ich weis es aber nicht genau die Daten oder anders was RA3 über den Router schikt nicht vertragen kann und das dann mein Game einfach anstürtz,und jetzt wollte ich fragen wie die Ports von RA3 sind,oder noch fragen wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann.

iCH BITTE um hilfe ich finde das Spiel einfach nur Geil,aber ich kann nicht Spielen das finde ich einfach dumm.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

Hast du evtl deine GraKa übertaktet? 

Wer will spielen? Muss noch die Japaner und Sowjets testen


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Ich bin dabei! 

EG

Edit: Ich mach nen Game auf. PW: pcgh

Edit 2: PCGH Test Game der Name des Spiels!


----------



## CrankAcid (11. August 2008)

Nein sie ist nich übertaktet!!!!


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Boah das gibts doch nicht, ich hab gewonnen und das Spiel stürzt ab. Ich will endlich mal die Auflistung sehen. *argh*

EG

Edit: Als Anhang mal nen Screenshot wie ich das Spiel sehe und zocke. 

Edit 2: War aber ne geile Runde.  Die Raketen flogen nur so durch die Luft.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2008)

Wie kann ich die Primary / Secondary Waffe auswählen ?


----------



## EGThunder (11. August 2008)

Im Einheiten Bild unten rechts ist ein Button dafür, je nach Einheit hat er ein anderes Symbol.

EG


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

danke


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Edit 2: War aber ne geile Runde.  Die Raketen flogen nur so durch die Luft.


 
Ja. Das Match war echt sehr lustig  Besonders am Schluß, als ich seine Fabrik einnahm und EG es nicht gechecked hatte 

btw: wir müssen mal wieder zusammen zocken ^^


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner Runde heut abend oder jetzt?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

sry, leider zu spät gesehen. 

Als heut Abend bestimmt


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Habe auch mometan das Problem da sich mich nicht einloggen kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Habe auch mometan das Problem da sich mich nicht einloggen kann.


 
Ach, dann ist ja gut. Ich dachte, ich hätte was verstellt. Kann mich nämlich auch net einloggen ^^

Evtl adden die gerade nen neuen Patch


----------



## Driver (12. August 2008)

@malk

wenn du ein review machst, wäre ein kleines video, das das gameplay einfängt sehr gut. damit sich die leute, welche keinen key erhalten haben, das besser vorstellen können.

und ich würde gerne wissen, welche graka ich für das spiel brauche. reicht eine 8800er gt für 1920x1200 mit 4xaa und 8x af aus oder brauche ich schon eine 4850er?


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> @malk
> 
> wenn du ein review machst, wäre ein kleines video, das das gameplay einfängt sehr gut. damit sich die leute, welche keinen key erhalten haben, das besser vorstellen können.
> 
> und ich würde gerne wissen, welche graka ich für das spiel brauche. reicht eine 8800er gt für 1920x1200 mit 4xaa und 8x af aus oder brauche ich schon eine 4850er?


 
Ein Video wär durchaus machbar. 

Für 1920x1200 würde ich dir schon eine höhere Grafikkarte empfehlen. So ab 9800GTX oder 4870, wenn du mit maximalen Details spielen möchtest.

Kinderkrankheiten hat die Beta natürlich noch. Da wären Verbindungslaggs, kleine Ruckler und eine unausgewogene Balance der Einheiten. 

Ansonsten ist alles ab einem Dualcore mit min. 2,4 Ghz und einer GT in *1280x1024 mit "High" Details* spielbar


----------



## EGThunder (12. August 2008)

Wäre bei nem Match auch dabei. 

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

diesmal funzt sogar Fraps  Muss aber erstmal Screens von allen Einheiten machen. Diesmal sind die Sowjets dran.


----------



## EGThunder (12. August 2008)

Wann soll es denn heute Abend losgehen? 20:45 oder 21:00 Uhr. Ich muss noch was essen deswegen kann ich nicht sofort. 

Bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen.

Die Sowjets sind einfach nur cool zu spielen.

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

Ich weiss es nicht. Ich denke mal eher morgen Abend. Heut abend nicht, da meine Freundin sonst wieder genervt ist  Denn meine PCs stehen alle im Wohnzimmer *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EGThunder (12. August 2008)

Morgen ist auch ok, kp.  Dann kann ich heute Abend nen Film gucken.

EG


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Ich bin Schichtbedingt eh erst um 21:15 oder spaeter daheim


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

Dann treffen wir uns halt um 21:30 morgen im "German 1" channel, oder?


----------



## EGThunder (12. August 2008)

Jo kein Problem, morgen 21:30 Uhr German1 Channel.

EG


----------



## Driver (12. August 2008)

@malk
am besten gefällt mir die leergefegte weiße platte. da hatte wohl jemand hunger


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Jo kein Problem, morgen 21:30 Uhr German1 Channel.
> 
> EG



Oki, ist klar.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

Stosse ev. auch dazu


----------



## EGThunder (13. August 2008)

Jo mit vier Spielern kann man schöne Teams erstellen, wäre also perfekt. 

EG


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Hat wer nen TS zur Verfuegung? Der TS von meinem Clan ist momentan auch down


----------



## Malkav85 (13. August 2008)

hab weder nen Headset noch TS ^^


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> hab weder nen Headset noch TS ^^



Headset --> KAUFEN!!


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

Will auch die BETA


----------



## EGThunder (13. August 2008)

Gerade hat sich das Spiel mal wieder aufgehängt. *grml*

EG


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Bei mir auch, ich konnte dann nur noch beenden


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2008)

Und ich hab gewonnen *MUAHAHAHA*

Vielen Dank an EGThunder und riedochs für den flotten Dreier


----------



## EGThunder (13. August 2008)

Jo gerne wieder. 

Kleiner Tipp an riedochs: Sag bescheid wenn ne Einheit angreift, dann kann man sie zurück ziehen.  Weil z.B. die Flugzeugträger ne hohe Reichweite haben, übersieht man das ganz schnell das die schon angreifen. Das fehlt mir sowieso das man den Einheiten nicht sagen kann, dass sie nicht angreifen sollen.

EG


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Jo gerne wieder.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp an riedochs: Sag bescheid wenn ne Einheit angreift, dann kann man sie zurück ziehen.  Weil z.B. die Flugzeugträger ne hohe Reichweite haben, übersieht man das ganz schnell das die schon angreifen. Das fehlt mir sowieso das man den Einheiten nicht sagen kann, dass sie nicht angreifen sollen.
> 
> EG



Das vermisse ich auch. Manchmal verselbständigen sich die Einheiten dann zu sehr


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

HHHMMM - dachte ich hätte die "Option" gestern gesehen
Muss ich dann noch mal gucken was das war


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Heut abend kann ich nicht, mein Clan verlangt nach meiner Anwesenheit


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

sry, aber gestern wollte mein Inet nicht mehr -.- Ich hoffe mal, das bei heut Abend alles wieder glatt läuft.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Jo, hast echt was verpasst gestern.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> sry, aber gestern wollte mein Inet nicht mehr -.- Ich hoffe mal, das bei heut Abend alles wieder glatt läuft.


 
Ev. geben wir dir ja noch ne Schangse - heut


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ev. geben wir dir ja noch ne Schangse - heut



Leider kann ich wie oben geschrieben net dabei sein


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Na ja, ich muss eh nur nen paar Screens machen und dann können wir uns battlen *gg* Aber die Screens für Gebäude, Einheiten und Eigenschaften sind wichtig für mein Preview.


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Jo gestern war ganz lustig... mit einem mehr hätte man sogar Teams machen können. 

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

ja ja, reibs mir doch unter die Nase *g* Heut werd ich da sein


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Hehe ok fein, wann wärst du denn online?

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

so um 19 uhr ?!


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Jo das passt gut. 

Was willste denn heute für ne Partei nehmen?

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Ich nehm die Sowjets  Muss da ja noch Screens nachliefern


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Hehe dann muss ich ja mal was anderes nehmen. ^^

EG


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Ich kodiere grad ein Ingame Video @ home. Wenn wer bedarf hat. Sind ca 120MB (ich bin grad auf der Arbeit, kann erst heut Abend schauen wenns fertig ist)


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

hört sich gut an. Ich melde mal Interesse, sofern mein dsl 2000 dazu lust hat ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

Werde mir heute mal die AMI's anschauen - und nein - batteln nur im Notfall
Ich muss da erst mal reinkommen in die Enheiten etc.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Das ist doch ok  Bei EGThunder und mir hatten wir uns auch erst am Schluss gebattled als ich eh schon alle Screens hatte. War sehr lustig. 

Bei Fragen gibts ja die Chat Funktion


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Genau so sieht es aus. riedochs hab ich gestern auch so einiges erklärt. 

EG


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Jep, hat auch geholfen


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

wie schauts jezz mit c&c ?


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

Kannst kommen. Bumblebee ist gegen 19:30 ready. Ich bin schon online.

EG


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Viel Spass  Ich sitz leider noch auf Schicht


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

bumblee? du fehlst noch


----------



## EGThunder (14. August 2008)

KLASSE... *argh* Das Game stürzte am Höhepunkt ab... hier mal nen Screen bevor das Spiel abstürzte...

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (14. August 2008)

Verdammte sch§/!"§. Bumble/Wasp hats rausgeschmissen gehabt und damit nen freeze/lagg.

Na ja. Nen paar Screens habsch 

Hier nochn bischen was für die Statistiker unter euch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

So, das Video ist fertig und mit 7Zip auf 100MB gepackt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich das hochlade. Bei meinem Webspace würde es das Traffikvolumen sprengen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Verdammte sch§/!"§. Bumble/Wasp hats rausgeschmissen gehabt und damit nen freeze/lagg.


 
Kann ich aber nix dafür
Malka hatte - wohl reiner Zufall - *genau *meine CPU getroffen als er losgelegt hat
Darauf ist mein System sowas von "abgesoffen"
Musste rebooten etc.

Hab jetzt ein 1 cm Panzerstahl-Blech auf den Sockel geschweisst


----------



## Malkav85 (15. August 2008)

CPU getroffen? Wie das? ^^


----------



## Anduko (15. August 2008)

Wie sieht es heute abend mit einem spiel aus? Wäre intersant. Bin aber noch noob.^^

Ach ja bei CnC Headquarters: Alles über Command & Conquer! Generals , Renegade , RA2, Tiberium Wars ... gibt es schon ingame videos.

Anduko


----------



## Malkav85 (15. August 2008)

Heute Abend wird bei mir evtl nix. Hab Bandprobe


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2008)

HHHMMM- etwas genauer bitte:

MagenBand?? StirnBand oder was??


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Ich waere heut Abend dabei, koennte aber fruehstens 21:45


----------



## EGThunder (15. August 2008)

Ich hab leider erst wieder am Sonntag Zeit für ne Runde C&C. Heute Abend ist Movie Abend und morgen bin ich auf dem Geburtstag von meinem Neffen. Der Lütte wird 1 Jahr alt. *smile*

EG


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Bei mir hast heute auch nicht geklappt, ich beschäftige mich grad mit meinem Aquaero.


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

Hier der Link zum Video: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

PW ist pcghx


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2008)

Schau ich mir dann gleich mal an...


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> HHHMMM- etwas genauer bitte:
> 
> MagenBand?? StirnBand oder was??


 
Zuviel Alk? ^^

Musikband-Probe  Ich (23) spiel mit meinem Vater (47) in einer Band mit zwei Freunden von ihm.

So in der Richtung Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd...also schöner, alter Hardrock


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Video:


 
Schön gemacht - schade, dass du nicht gewonnen hast



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zuviel Alk? ^^


 
Ich?? *NIEMALS* *hicks*


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

Wenn wir das nächste mal Zocken mach ich wieder eins.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Video: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> PW ist pcghx


 
wie gut, das ich nen Premium acc hab


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

RS ist zumindest die einfachste Möglichkeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> RS ist zumindest die einfachste Möglichkeit.


 
Absolut - und Prem.-Account hat ja nun wirklich jeder..


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2008)

Nö, wiso sollte ich? Ich hab normalerweise meinen Webspace


----------



## EGThunder (18. August 2008)

Sooo wie siehts aus, morgen mal wieder ne Runde C&C?

EG

Edit: Der Patch ist mit 860MB auch nicht wirklich klein.


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2008)

Ich wäre morgen dabei.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Der Patch ist mit 860MB auch nicht wirklich klein.


 
Hatte euch ja gewarnt ...



EGThunder schrieb:


> Sooo wie siehts aus, morgen mal wieder ne Runde C&C?


 
Könnte bei mir eng werden - schaun mer mal


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2008)

Mit dem Update gibt es auch 2 neue Karten


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2008)

und bei mir is der patch 2 mal abgebrochen direkt am Ende !!! und das bei ner DSL 2K Leitung!!! 

Alter ich hab Berghügel gekotzt, weil ich 2x eine Stunde warten musste.

dann habsch den Patch von irgend ner Seite geladen...jezz funzts.


----------



## EGThunder (19. August 2008)

Sorry bin jetzt erst @ home. Hatte noch nen Notdienst Einsatz in Goslar.

Sooo wer noch Lust hat einfach mal melden.

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2008)

Mir is grad die Lust vergangen. Seit ich den Patch 1.3 drauf gemacht habe, stürzt das Spiel ständig ab, hat Grafiklaggs und noch mehr Bugs als vorher.


----------



## EGThunder (19. August 2008)

Ups... echt? Hm... ich werd es heute Abend mal probieren.

EG


----------



## EGThunder (21. August 2008)

Also ich persönlich kann keine sooo großen Probleme feststellen. Ich habe eine der neuen Karten gespielt, auch gewonnen und das Spiel ist nicht abgestürzt.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das ich keine Geräusche mehr habe, wenn ich im Menü die Buttons drücke und das einige Grafiken verschoben sind. Das war vorher auch nicht der Fall.

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2008)

Ja, die Grafiken wurden neu gemacht. Das Design ist ein wenig anders. 

Leider hab ich immer noch das Problem mit den Abstürzen


----------



## EGThunder (21. August 2008)

Welche Grafikkarten Treiber verwendest du denn?

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2008)

ForceWare 175.16 für meine 8800GTS (92)


----------



## EGThunder (21. August 2008)

Na dann installier mal die 175.19 oder wenn du willst die 177.83 mit PhysX.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2008)

Also ich habe den 177.83er drauf - absolut keine Probleme damit


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2008)

Hab grad die 177.83 drauf und teste mal. Zumindest läuft die Karte unter 3DMark Vantage OC


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2008)

Ist hier so still...
*HALLO??*....  _Hahloooh_ (<-Echo)

Wie geht es meinen "roten" Brüdern??


----------



## Malkav85 (25. August 2008)

Uns gehts gut ^^ Bin gerade aufgestanden und werd erstmal frühstücken und mich dann wieder dem Preview widmen


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2008)

*rilps*

Ich hatte grad Mittag und fahre jetzt gleich auf die Arbeit.


----------



## holzkreuz (25. August 2008)

Also ich zocks net mehr...
Gefällt mir einfach überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## Henner (25. August 2008)

Ich spiel's noch, allerdings habe ich es mit dem letzten Patch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## EGThunder (26. August 2008)

Nabend...

sorry bin im Moment extrem stark von meiner Firma eingenommen. Musste letzte Woche 4x raus. Habe 0² und Reha Notdienst.

Aber für ne neue Runde C&C wäre ich gern mal wieder bereit. 

EG


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2008)

Hi

ich habe die Woche Spätschicht, wird also nix bei mir.


----------



## Malkav85 (27. August 2008)

also ab 18 uhr würds bei mir passen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

So wies im Mom ausschaut könnt ich mir (+/-) 18 Uhr auch einrichten


----------



## Malkav85 (27. August 2008)

hoffentlich kill ich dann net wieder deine cpu


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2008)

I Hob mi mal registriert.

Schaun mer mol ob ich 'nen Key bekomme


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> I Hob mi mal registriert.
> 
> Schaun mer mol ob ich 'nen Key bekomme



Ich glaub kaum. Da warten schon so viele drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

18:30 - keiner daaa 

Ich geh mal woanders hin ...


----------



## EGThunder (27. August 2008)

Ich musste bis knapp 18:45 Uhr arbeiten. Wäre also jetzt @ home und für ne Runde zu haben. 

EG


----------



## Malkav85 (27. August 2008)

sry, musste mit Freundin Besorgungen machen (für ne Hochzeit). Daher bin ich erst jetzt zuhaus, hab aber keine Zeit mehr


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

Ich bin noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2008)

Da sag ich bloss 

Ein ander Mal dann ...


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

Nächste Woche habe ich wieder Frühschicht, dann klappt es bei mir besser.


----------



## Driver (2. September 2008)

kann mir irgendwer von euch den beta key geben, damit ich das game auch mal zocken kann? bitte bitte.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> kann mir irgendwer von euch den beta key geben, damit ich das game auch mal zocken kann? bitte bitte.


 
Deine Chancen stehen *extrem* schlecht - denk ich mal


----------



## low- (2. September 2008)

Ich könnte dir einen geben! Mein Freund braucht dne nicht  Für 5€? xD


----------



## Driver (2. September 2008)

los nicht so zaghaft leute!


----------



## Driver (3. September 2008)

wo kann man sich die beta runterladen?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> wo kann man sich die beta runterladen?


 
Bei FILEPLANET - aber brauchst den BETA-Key dazu


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bei FILEPLANET - aber brauchst den BETA-Key dazu




Vorallem darf der Betakey noch nicht verwendet worden sein. Sonst brauchst du den kompletten Account zum spielen.


----------



## Driver (4. September 2008)

so leute. bei fileplanet ist das ding nicht zu finden! egal was ich suche. red alert 3 beta ist nicht da.

hat jemand einen direkten link?
einer aus dem forum wollte mir einen beta key geben. ich will das spiel doch nur antesten!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2008)

Wenn "er" dir einen unbenutzten BETA-Key gibt dann kann er dir auch den Link geben
Er hat nämlich beides zusammen bekommen

So "einfach" ist das


----------



## Driver (4. September 2008)

verstehe!


----------



## Driver (7. September 2008)

suche immer noch key. leider meldet sich low gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. September 2008)

Ok, dann weiss ich auch, wem ich nicht mehr meinen Key gebe  Das ist nämlich MEINER!

Hab ihm den mal zum testen gegeben.


----------



## maddin200 (8. September 2008)

Hi, ich habe mich heute erst auf der EA Seite mit dem Key angemeldet.
Wie lange habt ihr den für die email mit dem anderen Key gewartet.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. September 2008)

Also einen Tag bevor die Beta startete bekam ich meinen Key. Da ich mal davon ausgehe, das es nur begrenzt Betakeys gibt, bekommst du evtl gar keinen, oder die Nachfrage ist so groß, dass du leider etwas länger warten musst


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Wie sieht es aus Leutz, wann zocken wir mal wieder ne Runde?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2008)

@maddin200 - erstmal hallo und willkommen hier bei PCGHx
Zu deiner Frage: 
den Key hatte ich einen Tag vor Start der Beta
es ist aber damit zu rechnen, dass es einen zweiten "Schub" an Einladungen geben wird

@riedochs - ich hätte heute so ab 20:30 eine Stunde Zeit ..


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

Da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit. Bin erst gegen 21:30 zu hause


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2008)

Irgendwie schade... 

Sag an wann es das nächste Mal klappt


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt, aber ich hab 'ne Mehl von EA bekommen, für die RA3 Beta.

Also ersteinmal:
[highlight]Patch 1.06 ist erschienen[/highlight]

Und hat jemand lust mal a bisserl zu zoggn??


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und hat jemand lust mal a bisserl zu zoggn??


 
Bald schon wieder - ich melde mich ..


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Ich hab wieder mal Spaetschicht. Am We oder naechste Woche ist es besser bei mir mit zocken.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2008)

Nun ist es also soweit
Am Donnerstag endet die BETA (leider)
Wer nochmal "bissele haue" will muss sich also beeilen

Ausserdem muss erst noch (sofern nicht schon erledigt) PATCH 1.06 drauf

Also, man sieht sich ...


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit heut abend?


----------



## Malkav85 (21. September 2008)

Wird bei mir schwierig. Bin gerade dabei, mein altes Sockel A System wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen und muss noch im Haushalt was machen -.-

Hab letztens mit Stefan ein wenig gezockt und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. ICh glaube, das Japan und Sowjets meine beiden Lieblings"rassen" werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

Naja, ich bin ja auch noch da 

Wobei es mir nicht soo viel spaß gemacht hat...


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2008)

Haste auf den Sack bekommen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

Könnt man so sagen...


----------



## scoob9k (21. September 2008)

Hallo habe mal eine kleine frage kann man noch ein beta key bekommen ohne sich das addon kaufen zu müssen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

Wenn die Beta am Donnerstag ausläuft, wohl eher nicht?!


----------



## scoob9k (21. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn die Beta am Donnerstag ausläuft, wohl eher nicht?!


 ups aso dachte das geht noch länger sorry


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit heut abend?


 
Ist eine Frage der Definition von "Abend"

Ich könnte etwa bis 18:00
und dann wieder ab 20:30

dazwischen "ruft" mich das RL



scoob9k schrieb:


> ups aso dachte das geht noch länger sorry


 
Dann haste mich wohl überlesen ....


----------



## EGThunder (24. September 2008)

Eine Runde müsste ich auch noch hinbekommen... hab aber seit dem letzten Spiel nur noch ein Match gemacht.

EG


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Eine Runde müsste ich auch noch hinbekommen... hab aber seit dem letzten Spiel nur noch ein Match gemacht.
> 
> EG


 
Dann musst dich aber beeilen - morgen ist dann schluss mit lustig


----------



## Y0sHi (24. September 2008)

besteht irgend eine möglichkeit ohne kanes rache spiel an so nen beta key zu kommen ?

oder gibts auch vll ne demo wo man RA3 offline antesten kann ? :/


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2008)

Y0sHi schrieb:


> besteht irgend eine möglichkeit ohne kanes rache spiel an so nen beta key zu kommen ?
> 
> oder gibts auch vll ne demo wo man RA3 offline antesten kann ? :/


 
Erstens (Beta-Key) *nein* - Beta läuft morgen aus
Zweitens (Demo) *nein* - zumindest noch nicht


----------



## Y0sHi (24. September 2008)

danke das wollt ich hören ^^


----------

